# Francis Roberts on the Mosaic Covenant



## Travis Fentiman (May 16, 2016)

Friends,


As many of you know, the English puritan Francis Roberts wrote the 1,700 page _magnum opus_ on covenant theology. His section on the nature of the Mosaic Covenant is one of the fullest and best treatments that church history has handed down to us. Unfortunately it has never been put into a contemporary format that is easily readable, until now...

Please enjoy:

Francis Roberts - 'Of God’s Giving the Law on Mt. Sinai as a Covenant, and that of Faith' 1657 90 pp., with an Introduction and Extended Outline​
Blessings.


----------

